# Ginger Lime CP



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 26, 2013)

I decided that I wanted to make a high OO batch. I have also been thinking about doing more CP because all of you have inspired me with your beautiful creamy batches and swirls. I don't have many colorants so I just picked a green lab color to try and do some layers that contrast with the natural light soap color. The green is my older son's favorite. I used:

OO 84%
CO 10%
Castor 6%

I added 1% SL, 1.5 T. sugar, and a little silk. I soaped at around 100° -110°. No big surprises with the batch. I colored about 40% of it with green lab color. I tried to make a swirl inside with the handle of my plastic spoon. It didn't swirl much, but I think it came out ok. This gelled on its own sitting on my shelf in the garage. Please keep in mind that I'm making soap for my family and using colors that my kids like. 
Here's a pic. of it cut. It's still soft as expected. I'm going to give this one a good long cure. I used a few of the little pieces that were on the edge of the mold and it made a surprisingly nice lather for a new high OO soap. I think in about 4 to 6 months this will be nice.  



I forgot to say that I made this two days ago. Unmolded and cut today.


----------



## maloga3 (Oct 26, 2013)

looks terrific!!!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 26, 2013)

they are beautiful, love the colors


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the green!  The soap looks amazing!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 27, 2013)

That's very pretty! I like the swirls a lot. Your recipe is very close to my basic recipe. I like a high percentage of OO. It really makes a nice soap.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2013)

I think the swirl is great and the green color is really pretty.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone.   Waiting for this to cure is going to test my patience.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good Skatergirl!  You'll have to make a couple of hp batches to get you thru until this batch is ready to use.  Hum, a good reason to make more soap  LOL


----------



## Trinity (Oct 27, 2013)

Love the color and I think the swirl came out great


----------



## renata (Oct 27, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 27, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Looks good Skatergirl!  You'll have to make a couple of hp batches to get you thru until this batch is ready to use.  Hum, a good reason to make more soap  LOL



I was thinking the same thing! :smile:


----------



## Numbers (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice color! When I make soap with ginger lime FO it always turns brow 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 28, 2013)

I like those!  They are so pretty and bright, great job!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 28, 2013)

Numbers said:


> Very nice color! When I make soap with ginger lime FO it always turns brow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Is it BB's Ginger Lime? I have used this in two batches of white soap previously and it didn't turn. I hope it doesn't this time. :Kitten Love:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking good!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

Turned out nice.  I like the green.   I've made Ginger Lime Cupcakes and they are a nice green and white swirl with green top and I've not noticed any discolorations.  Mine is from WSP I believe.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine was from NG and it contains vanillin which turns CP soap brown. I'll have to try some from BB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 28, 2013)

Numbers said:


> Mine was from NG and it contains vanillin which turns CP soap brown. I'll have to try some from BB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



I LOVE this scent. It does accelerate a bit, but not bad IME 
(which is limited).


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Love the colors . Very nice soap.


----------

